# Punt Hunt



## Northerner (Apr 29, 2016)

Hehe! Hours of fun! 

https://punthunt.uk/#

I managed 215 metres


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Apr 29, 2016)

It says I have to click to save Jeremy ... but I don't want to save Jeremy!  Can't I kick him without saving him?


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Apr 29, 2016)

On my third attempt I got 224m. A sign appeared which said 'Jeremy Hunt what a cee u next Tuesday if you get my drift? This game is so addictive I think I might get sacked from work. Its worth it though just to keep booting him


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Apr 29, 2016)

4th attempt 292m Mr Hunt is toast.


----------



## Contused (Apr 29, 2016)

First attempt: "You kicked Jeremy 498 metres. That should help him avoid giving an interview for a bit."







 But still not far enough


----------



## David H (Apr 29, 2016)

Fifth attempt:



You kicked Jeremy 437 metres


----------



## robert@fm (Apr 29, 2016)

Most of my attempts were under 300 metres, but on my last I managed 4,192!  Wish I could do that to him in real life...


----------



## Northerner (Apr 29, 2016)

Satisfying, isn't it?


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Apr 29, 2016)

robert@fm said:


> Most of my attempts were under 300 metres, but on my last I managed 4,192!  Wish I could do that to him in real life...




Blimey Robert either you really don't like him or you are wearing steel toed boots. Now where did I leave my safety shoes?


----------



## Redkite (Apr 29, 2016)

Blast!  I can't get it to work on iPad.  Seems like people have kicked him trillions of metres away though


----------



## Sally71 (Apr 30, 2016)

No won't work on my iPad either.  Bother, I knew there was something else I wanted to do when I had the PC on earlier, but I couldn't remember what it was!


----------



## Ljc (May 1, 2016)

Such a shame it doesn't work on iPads I seldom use my PCs now. Though I'm going on it tomorrow 
I wonder if Jeremy knows about this great game, I hope so !


----------



## Matt Cycle (May 1, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> On my third attempt I got 224m. A sign appeared which said 'Jeremy Hunt what a cee u next Tuesday if you get my drift? This game is so addictive I think I might get sacked from work. Its worth it though just to keep booting him



There's another one that says David Cameron s*ags pigs referring to his jolly japes at Oxbridge.  I felt sorry for the pig, even though it was dead.  Now, he just enjoys shafting the less well-off in this country.


----------



## Omid (May 1, 2016)

Hey everyone, I made this game. Seems to have gone down quite well. Thanks for the feedback re the ipad, it was thrown together in about 24 hours so testing hasn't been particularly rigorous but I'm working on another version with some new features and (hopefully) better tablet support. Cheers!


----------



## SB2015 (May 1, 2016)

I need to get my PC out.


----------



## SB2015 (May 1, 2016)

Omid said:


> Hey everyone, I made this game. Seems to have gone down quite well. Thanks for the feedback re the ipad, it was thrown together in about 24 hours so testing hasn't been particularly rigorous but I'm working on another version with some new features and (hopefully) better tablet support. Cheers!


Worth it.  Thanks for taking the time to create it.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (May 1, 2016)

Omid said:


> Hey everyone, I made this game. Seems to have gone down quite well. Thanks for the feedback re the ipad, it was thrown together in about 24 hours so testing hasn't been particularly rigorous but I'm working on another version with some new features and (hopefully) better tablet support. Cheers!




Gone down quite well? I am afraid that this is grossly understated. I absolutely love it. I can not stop playing it. The slogans in the background really make me laugh. Fiercely addictive and I get to repeated kick Jeremy Hunt. What more could a man want in life?


----------



## Omid (May 1, 2016)

I don't know if you saw the article in the Metro, but their screenshot of their score included the Cameron/Pigs placard and the article had a disclaimer specifically mentioning it - ha. 

Thanks for the comments, much appreciated. Without giving too much away, Jeremy is gonna have some company soon!


----------



## robert@fm (Jan 17, 2018)

Just tried version 2 (same link). I kicked Michael Gove 240 metres!


----------



## SHORAN (Jan 19, 2018)

Love it. Wish I could do it for real !


----------

